# Anyone Ever Smoke a Blackbuck Ham?



## lcgc (Oct 31, 2013)

I am purchasing a new smoker for the deer lease this weekend.  One of my buddies just called and said he is going to bring a Blackbuck ham to smoke.  Have any of you ever done this?  I know they are in the goat/antelope family if this helps.  I have no idea what temp we will need to get it to.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackbuck


----------



## foamheart (Oct 31, 2013)

_*"When I do my blackbucks, I take a large aluminum pan, create a mixture of bbq sauce, beer, and other seasonings, PUT THE WHOLE REAR LEG IN, and cover with foil. 1 hour and 45 minutes on one side, flip, 1 and 1/2 hours on the other. THen uncover, flip back over and cook over mesquite for 30 minutes each side. Slice deep to check thoroughly cooked, remove and serve. Bastes in it's own juices and cocnoction and if done right can pull straight off of the bone. Super Tender.

Just remember to rotate the pan toward the heat source roughly every 20 minutes to try and get an even cooking throughout the process if using a pit with a fire box"*_

Shamelessly copied from the Texas Bow Hunter Forums

Sounds to me like smoking it like a brisket would work perfectly. Rub it, wrap it, fridge over night. Smoke it @ 220 till 175, foil in rub, sauce, juice, and/or collected juices cook till 190, pull and wrap and wait about an hour or two and chow down! It will require bountiful washtubs of iced longnecks to cook properly

But I have never personally done it.


----------



## lcgc (Oct 31, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> _*"When I do my blackbucks, I take a large aluminum pan, create a mixture of bbq sauce, beer, and other seasonings, PUT THE WHOLE REAR LEG IN, and cover with foil. 1 hour and 45 minutes on one side, flip, 1 and 1/2 hours on the other. THen uncover, flip back over and cook over mesquite for 30 minutes each side. Slice deep to check thoroughly cooked, remove and serve. Bastes in it's own juices and cocnoction and if done right can pull straight off of the bone. Super Tender.
> 
> Just remember to rotate the pan toward the heat source roughly every 20 minutes to try and get an even cooking throughout the process if using a pit with a fire box"*_
> 
> ...


Looks like great minds think alike here.  I was thinking the same thing except wrapping at 165 and try to preserve as much natural juices as possible. I think we will inject it with creol butter marinade and cover it with squeeze butter when we wrap it.  It's going to be an experience!  I will try to remember to take pics along the way.


----------



## lcgc (Nov 4, 2013)

So we smoked the blackbuck this weekend.  Not good!!!  My buddy didn't bring any injectable marinade so it was dry, dry, dry.  Cooked it like a brisket and it took forever to get to 165.  But once it got there it shot to 200.  I think we will stick to grilling wild deer and goat from now on.


----------

